# Who got some new toys?!



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What is it?


http://www.etrailer.com/Electronics/Swift-Hitch/04928.html?feed=pn


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Moved to it's own thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/homedepot-com-clearance-deals-89475/
http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...ngId=-1&storeId=10051&style=B&catalogId=10053


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Just great! I left the house for an hour to go to Depot to pick up a few supplies for tomorrow, come home to find out that my wife has been practicing wii bowling the whole time... she couldn't have been happy enough with beating me up in boxing...smh


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Enola Eagle said:


> Just great! I left the house for an hour to go to Depot to pick up a few supplies for tomorrow, come home to find out that my wife has been practicing wii bowling the whole time... she couldn't have been happy enough with beating me up in boxing...smh


:laughing::laughing::laughing: You're so dead.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

No new toys but mama got me a new office set up. Beats the sawhorses and OSB I had my laptop on before. :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice advertisement on the laptop :shifty:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

:laughing: We were trying to get a picture to put on the website on the "about us" page. 

I didn't realize how beautiful I had become in my years til I started picking through the shots. :cool2:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Paulie said:


> :laughing: We were trying to get a picture to put on the website on the "about us" page.
> 
> I didn't realize how beautiful I had become in my years til I started picking through the shots. :cool2:


I am just wondering if Norm Abram knows you stole his hair cut? :laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I got some giftcards and other gifts. I don't ask for much. When I want something during the year, I buy it. simple as that. Xmas for me is all about the kids and making them believe in santa clause, it's magical and so much fun getting them involved in it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i got a new 6 ft stanley fatmax level, and $250 worth of gift cards to bigbox building supplies and a work wear store. those will prob go towards a fresh 12" blade for my chop, new boots and maybe a new impact

plus a scar in progress the day before xmas eve


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Out off all the cool gadgets my truck come with I have to say reverse cam is the best thing of all. In the last 2 years I ain't had to get out the truck and double check my line up once. I can also get into and out of spaces so tight that I would have trouble doing it in a normal size car let alone a truck as long as mine. Its funny because I get honked at so many times a day because people think I'm going to reverse into them and that I can't see what I'm doing. Problem is I have much better view than getting out and checking with my own eyes.


It would be awesome to have a camera put in the back of my truck that I could bring up the image on my droid docked in the truck. display would be so crisp and clear. I wonder if they sell a camera like that with an HDMI input. time to go look.....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am just wondering if Norm Abram knows you stole his hair cut? :laughing:


Hey, that thief stole the look from me. :furious:

Personally I think I resemble the Chad Pit. :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

this was the first year I didn't get an HD of Lowes Giftcard. not a big deal.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> plus a scar in progress the day before xmas eve


Kirk,

That looks like the baby alien (from Alien) that's about to pop out of a chest. :blink:

Glad to see you got something done about that knee. Hope it heals quick!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Who's going to edit out the laptop image.......lol.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

me too i gotta beat people to the boxing day sales, if paslode 16 ga impulse guns are on sale you know riz will be trying to buy them by the pallet load

as for the knee, yah my bro was in there when the doc did it, said it looked like a jelly fish being removed from my knee


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Warner take that kiddie router back and get a man's router (well a small SOHO mans router)










Netgear WNDR3700....I sell these like hotcakes. Ma Bread'n'Buttah.

ApgarNJ Just use a small 12V TV and run an HDMI front to back.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Got me a nice pack of Milwaukee drills today. The m18s. Drill/driver and impact for 249$. Going to put the impact to the test tonight.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I got some DVD's, socks, and some sweet saw horses.

Cole


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

RC Helicopter and a kindle. Kickass nerf gun to shoot the dog w/ when he won't shut up. That this is crazy accurate!


----------

